# cholecystectomy and ICG immunofluorescence



## eutsler (Jun 15, 2018)

I code for a general surgery group, and two of the newer surgeons are using firefly on all their laparoscopic cholecystectomies. 

I'm having a hard time deciding how--or if--this should be coded.  Their reports don't mention intraoperative cholangiography, and they don't explain the procedure or findings, they just say something like "The critical view was obtained. ICG immunofluorescence was used to verify ductal anatomy." 

Is that enough to support billing 47563 or 74300? I don't feel like it is.


----------

